# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ عبد الله بن صالح العبيد

## احمد موسى مصطفى

شيوخه:
1- الشيخ أحمد مصطفى أبو الحسن: قرأ عليه القران كله خمس ختمات، الاولى:برواية حفص عن عاصم، الثانية: برواية قالون عن نافع، الثالثة: برواية ورش عن نافع، الرابعة: بقراءة حمزة،الخامسة: بالقراءات العشر الصغرى.
2- الشيخ محمد بن عيد بن عابدين: قرأ عليه القران كله برواية حفص عن عاصم من الشاطبية.
3- الشيخ عبد الباسط هاشم: قرأ عليه القران كله بالقراءات العشر الكبرى،وقرأ عليه ختمة أخرى بالقراءات الاربع عشر، وقرأ عليه متن الجزرية كاملا.
4- الشيخ محيى الدين الكردى: قرأ عليه القران كله-نظرا من المصحف-برواية حفص عن عاصم.
5- الشيخ محمد عبد الحميد عبد الله: قرأ عليه القران كله ختمة كاملة بالقراءات العشر الكبرى فى الاسكندرية، وقرأ عليه ختمة أخرى كاملة بالقراءات العشر الكبرى فى الرياض.
6- الشيخة أم السعد محمد على نجم: قرأ عليها القران كله ختمة كاملة بالقراءات العشر الصغرى.
7- الشيخ محمد إبراهيم على شحاته السمنودى: قرأ عليه الربعين الاولين من القران برواية حفص عن عاصم من الطيبة وأجازه بها، وقرأ عليه متن الفوائد المعتبرة وقرأ عليه بمضمنه القراءات الزائدة على العشرة وأجازه بها.
8- الشيخ بكرى عبد المجيد الطرابيشى: قرأ عليه الربع الاول من القران بالقراءات العشر الصغرى و أجازه بها.
9- الشيخ السيد زيد على السدمى الاثرى: قرأ عليه الفاتحة وأول خمس ايات من البقرة بالقراءات السبع جمعا، وقرأ عليه صحيح البخارى كاملا، وقرأ عليه الاوائل السنبلية، وقرأ عليه بعض متن الدرر البهية.
10- الشيخ عبد الحميد أحمد الحسين ( أبى شحاته المالكى): قرأ عليه الفاتحة وأول خمس ايات من البقرة بالقراءات العشر الصغرى جمعا.
11- الشيخ تمام عيد أحمد عبد الرحمن الريفاوى: قرأ عليه الفاتحة وأول خمس ايات من البقرة بالقراءات العشر الصغرى جمعا، وقرأ عليه بعض متن الجزرية.
12- الشيخ إبراهيم عبد الله حمد عتيق النجدى الحنبلى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية.
13- الشيخ إسماعيل بن محمد الانصارى: قرأ عليه متن الدرر البهية كاملة، وقرأ عليه متن الورقات كاملة.
14- الشيخ عبد القادر بن عبد الله شرف الدين:قرأ عليه صحيح البخارى كاملا،و  سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه الاوائل السنبلية، وقرأ عليه بعض متن الدرر البهية، وقرأ عليه بعض منظومة الفرائد البهية فى القواعد الفقهية، وقرأ عليه بعض كتاب مغنى اللبيب لابن هشام، وقرأ عليه بعضا من منظومة بانت سعاد ( البردة ).
15- الشيخ محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن عبد الهادى البقالى:قرأ عليه موطأ مالك كاملا،و  سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وسمع منه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الفوائد الجلية فى مسلسلات ابن عقيلة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه كتاب الرسالة فى الفقه المالكى لابن أبى زيد القيروانى كاملا.
16- الشيخ عبد الله بن عثمان بن أحمد التويجرى النجدى الحنبلى:  سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنابلة.
17- الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعد العياف الطائفى الحنبلى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية.
18- الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أبى بكر الملا الاحسائى الحنفى:قرأ عليه موطأ مالك كاملا،و سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف،و المسلسل بقراءة سورة الكوثر، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنفية، وقرأ عليه الاوائل السنبلية، والاوائل العجلونية، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: اقتفاء الاثر بعد ذهاب أهل الاثر :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حصر الشارد :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه المسلسلات العشرة كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: التحفة المدنية فى المسلسلات الوترية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حسن الوفا لإخوان الصفا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فتح القوى فى أسانيد السيد حسين الحبشى العلوى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إتحاف الإخوان :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه متن بلوغ المرام كاملا، وقرأ عليه منظومة إلهام المغيث فى أقسام الحديث كاملة، وقرأ عليه منظومة قواعد فن العربية للشبراوى كاملة.
19- الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبد الحى الكتانى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية،و سمع منه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: اقتفاء الاثر بعد ذهاب أهل الاثر :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وسمع منه المسلسلات العشرة كاملة.
20- الشيخ الحسن بن الصديق الغمارى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية.
21- الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل العمرانى:قرأ عليه متن منتقى الاخبار لابن تيمية الجد كاملا، و سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالحفاظ، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الفوائد الجلية فى مسلسلات ابن عقيلة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه متن الدرر البهية كاملة.
22- الشيخ محمد بن حسين الجلال: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الفوائد الجلية فى مسلسلات ابن عقيلة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: حتى الحديث الخامس والثلاثين.
23- الشيخ عبد الحميد معياد: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية.
24- الشيخ منير بن عبد العزيز الكسم الحنفى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنفية.
25- الشيخ عبد الغنى بن على الدقر الشافعى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالحفاظ، وقرأ عليه منظومة قواعد فن العربية للشبراوى كاملة، وقرأ عليه منظومة الشبراوى فى علم العروض كاملة.
26- الشيخ أسد بن حمزة القضاعى الزبيدى الحنفى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه بعض مختصر القدورى فى الفقه الحنفى.
27- الشيخ إسرائيل بن إبراهيم بن عبد الحليم السلفى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية.
28- الشيخ محمد بن سعد بن بدران الدمياطى الحنفى: سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الكوثر.
29- الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن الطير: قرأ عليه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، وسمعها منه، وقرأ عليه كتاب كنز الثقات فى علم الاوقات كاملا.
30- الشيخ ثناء الله بن عيسى خان السلفى: سمع منه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالحفاظ، و قرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: الفضل المبين فى المسلسل من حديث النبى الامين :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه كتاب معرفة أنواع علم الحديث لابن الصلاح كاملا.
31- الشيخ المختار بن أحمد الخمال العمرانى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف.
32- الشيخ أحمد بن نصر النعمانى: سمع منه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، والمسلسل بقراءة سورة الكوثر، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بالحفاظ، والمسلسل بالحنفية حدثه به الشيخ إملاء من حفظه، وقرأ عليه المسلسلات العشرة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: رفع الاستار المسدلة فى الاحاديث المسلسلة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: التحفة المدنية فى المسلسلات الوترية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: المناهل السلسلة فى الاحاديث المسلسلة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ بعض كتاب الادب المفرد، وقرأ عليه أكثر متن الاربعين النووية، وقرأ عليه بعض منظومة الرامزة فى العروض و القافية للخزرجى، وقرأ عليه بعض كتاب تذكرة السامع والمتكلم فى أدب العالم والمتعلم، وقرأ عليه بعض متن مختصر السيرة لعبد الغنى المقدسى.
33- الشيخ عبد القادر بن كرامة الله البخارى الحنفى: سمع منه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، وقرأ عليه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الكوثر، وقرأ عليه الاوائل السنبلية، والاوائل العجلونية، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: اقتفاء الاثر بعد ذهاب أهل الاثر :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حصر الشارد :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه المسلسلات العشرة كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: التحفة المدنية فى المسلسلات الوترية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: حسن الوفا لإخوان الصفا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة،  وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فتح القوى فى أسانيد السيد حسين الحبشى العلوى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إتحاف الإخوان :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، وقرأ عليه كتاب التوحيد كاملا، وقرأ عليه غالب متن الاربعين النووية، وقرأ عليه متن بلوغ المرام كاملا، وقرأ عليه منظومة الخاقانى فى التجويد كاملة، وقرأ عليه منظومة عمدة المفيد وعدة المجيد فى معرفة التجويد للسخاوى كاملة.
34- الشيخ المأمون بن عبد الحفيظ الفاسى المالكى الاثرى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بقراءة سورة الصف، وقرأ عليه :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: استنزال السكينة الرحمانية بالتحديث بالاربعين البلدانية :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة.
35- الشيخ عبد الغفار بن حسن: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالحفاظ.
36- الشيخ محمد حياة السندى: مجاز منه بالمسلسل بالحفاظ، وقرأ عليه بعض كتاب معرفة أنواع علم الحديث لابن الصلاح، وقرأ عليه بعض ألفية العراقى.
37- الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن فارس النجدى الحنبلى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالحفاظ، والمسلسل بالحنابلة، وقرأ عليه بعض الاوائل العجلونية، وقرأ عليه بعض لمعة الاعتقاد، وقرأ عليه أكثر العقيدة الواسطية، وقرأ عليه أكثر كتاب التوحيد، وقرأ عليه بعض كتاب الادب المفرد، وقرأ عليه بعض المحرر لابن عبد الهادى، وقرأ عليه كثيرا من متن زاد المستقنع، وقرأ عليه متن الرحبية كاملة، وقرأ عليه بعض ألفية ابن مالك، وقرأ عليه بعضا من كتاب الفصول فى اختصار سيرة الرسول لابن كثير.
38- الشيخ سعد الدين بن إبراهيم الغلايينى الحنفى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنفية.
39- الشيخ محمد زكى الدين بن إبراهيم الازهرى الحنفى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنفية.
40- الشيخ محمد بن المكى بربيش الرباطى المالكى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية.
41- الشيخ محمد الشاذلى بن محمد الصادق بن محمد الطاهر النيفر التونسى المالكى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية.
42- الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله اد الشنقيطى المالكى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية.
43- الشيخ إدريس بن جعفر الكتانى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية، وقرأ عليه الاوائل العجلونية، وقرأ عليه الاربعين الكتانية كاملة.
44- الشيخ محمد الحافظ بن موسى حميد المالكى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية.
45- الشيخ محمد بن عبد الهادى المنونى المغربى المالكى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية.
46- الشيخ أحمد بن أبى الشتاء بن الحسن بن محمد الغازى المالكى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالمالكية.
47- الشيخ أحمد بن قاسم بن أحمد البحر الشافعى:قرأ عليه متن عمدة الاحكام كاملا، و قرأ عليه المسلسل بالشافعية، وقرأ عليه ألفية ابن مالك كاملة، وقرأ عليه منظومة فن قواعد العربية للشبراوى كاملة، وقرأ عليه منظومة الرامزة فى العروض و القافية للخزرجى كاملة، وقرأ عليه منظومة بانت سعاد( البردة ) كاملة.
48- الشيخ إسماعيل بن عبد الله بن يحيى المخايى:قرأ عليه متن عمدة الاحكام كاملا،وقرأ عليه غالب متن بلوغ المرام، و قرأ عليه المسلسل بالشافعية.
49- الشيخ أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن عامر العامرى الشافعى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالشافعية.
50- الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل بن محمد الوشلى الشافعى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالشافعية، وقرأ عليه كتاب :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: عقيدة السلف وأصحاب الحديث، للصابونى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتاب منهاج الطالبين للنووى كاملا.
51- الشيخ سالم بن على بن رضوان السردحى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالشافعية، وقرأ عليه بعض كتاب أدب الكتاب للصولى، وقرأ عليه كتاب الرحلة فى طلب الحديث للبغدادى كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتاب الفصول فى اختصار سيرة الرسول لابن كثير كاملا.
52- الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز بن عقيل:قرأ عليه صحيح البخارى حتى باب تفسير سورة النساء،و سمع منه المسلسل بالحنابلة، وقرأ عليه العقيدة الطحاوية كاملة، وقرأ عليه العقيدة الواسطية كاملة، وقرأ عليه كتاب التوحيد كاملا، وقرأ عليه متن الاربعين النووية كاملا، وقرأ عليه الاربعين فى فضل المساجد وعمارتها كاملة، وقرأ عليه متن الدرر البهية كاملة، وقرأ عليه منظومة فن قواعد العربية للشبراوى كاملة.
53- الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح بن مرشد الحنبلى:قرأ عليه متن عمدة الاحكام كاملا، و قرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنابلة، وقرأ عليه العقيدة الطحاوية كاملة، وقرأ عليه أكثر كتاب :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: عقيدة السلف وأصحاب الحديث، للصابونى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: ، وقرأ عليه العقيدة الواسطية كاملة، وقرأ عليه كتاب التوحيد كاملا، وقرأ عليه أكثر كتاب الادب المفرد، وقرأ عليه أكثر متن منتقى الاخبار، وقرأ عليه المحرر لابن عبد الهادى كاملا، وقرأ عليه متن بلوغ المرام كاملا، وقرأ عليه كثيرا من متن زاد المستقنع، وقرأ عليه كثيرا من كتاب الفصول فى اختصار سيرة الرسول لابن كثير.
54- الشيخ محمد بن عبد الرحمن ال الشيخ:سمع منه المسلسل بالاولية، و قرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنابلة، وقرأ عليه أكثر العقيدة الواسطية، وقرأ عليه كتاب التوحيد كاملا، وقرأ عليه متن زاد المستقنع كاملا، وقرأ عليه بعض متن الرحبية، وقرأ عليه بعض ألفية ابن مالك، وقرأ عليه بعض منظومة الرامزة فى العروض و القافية للخزرجى، وقرأ عليه بعض منظومة الجوهر المكنون فى الثلاثة فنون.
55- الشيخ عبد الله بن محمود السيد الدومى الحنبلى: قرأ عليه المسلسل بالحنابلة.
56- الشيخ عبد العزيز بن فتح محمد الزبيدى: قرأ عليه صحيح البخارى كاملا، وقرأ عليه موطأ مالك كاملا، وقرأ عليه جزء الانصارى لابن المثنى كاملا، وقرأ عليه ألفية العراقى كاملة.
57- الشيخ حمود بن عباس المؤيد: قرأ عليه الاوائل السنبلية.
58- الشيخ محمد بن محمد بن إسماعيل بن المنصور: قرأ عليه مسلسلات :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: نظم أجود المسلسلات :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: كاملة، مع شرحه وذيله.
59- الشيخ حميد بن قاسم بن عقيل: قرأ عليه لمعة الاعتقاد، وقرأ عليه كتاب تذكرة السامع والمتكلم فى أدب العالم والمتعلم كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتابه المبادئ العشرة لكل فن كاملا.
60- الشيخ يحيى بن عبد الله القاضى الشافعى: قرأ عليه كتاب الادب المفرد كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتاب المصاحف لابن أبى داود السجستانى كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتاب أدب الكتاب للصولى كاملا.
61- الشيخ محمد بن طاهر الاهدل: قرأ عليه الاربعين البلدانية، وقرأ عليه كتاب نور العيون فى تلخيص سيرة الامين المأمون كاملا.
62- الشيخ عباس بن أحمد بن صقر المدنى الحنفى: قرأ عليه متن الاربعين النووية كاملا.
63- الشيخ محمد بن يحيى بن حمود الهجام: قرأ عليه جزء الحسن بن عرفة كاملا.
64- الشيخ سليمان بن محمد الاهدل: قرأ عليه متن عمدة الاحكام كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتاب منهاج الطالبين للنووى كاملا.
65- الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الكريم الجرافى: قرأ عليه متن عمدة الاحكام كاملا، وقرأ عليه متن منتقى الاخبار لابن تيمية الجد كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتاب إحكام الاحكام لابن دقيق العيد كاملا.
66- الشيخ محمد خليل الرحمانى: قرأ عليه بعض كتاب معرفة أنواع علم الحديث لابن الصلاح
67- الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله بن عبد السلام المباركفورى: قرأ عليه القصيدة الغرامية للاشبيلى كاملة.
68- الشيخ محمد الانصارى بن عبد العلى الاعظمى: قرأ عليه القصيدة الغرامية للاشبيلى كاملة
69- الشيخ عبيد الله بن عبد الرحمن الرحمانى الدهلوى: قرأ عليه القصيدة الغرامية للاشبيلى كاملة، وقرأ عليه بعض ألفية ابن مالك.
70- الشيخ محمد بن سليمان بن عمر مقبول الاهدل: قرأ عليه القصيدة الغرامية للاشبيلى كاملة.
71- الشيخ عبد الغفار الدروبى الكبير: قرأ عليه متن الجزرية كاملا.
72- الشيخ محمد بن حسين فقيره السندى الحنفى: قرأ عليه مختصر القدورى فى الفقه الحنفى كاملا.
73- الشيخ إسماعيل بن عثمان الزبيدى: قرأ عليه بعض كتاب منهاج الطالبين للنووى، وقرأ عليه بعض متن الدرر البهية.
74- الشيخ إبراهيم بن محمد حسن هند الاهدل: قرأ عليه منظومة الفرائد البهية فى القواعد الفقهية كاملة، وقرأ عليه كتاب جمع الجوامع للسبكى.
75- الشيخ عبد الفتاح بن حسين راوة الشافعى: قرأ عليه متن الرحبية كاملة.
76- الشيخ محمد بن على بن محمد بن أحمد نسر الانسى الصنعانى: قرأ عليه الكتاب لسيبويه كاملا، وقرأ عليه كتاب الكامل فى اللغة والادب لابن المبرد، وقرأ عليه كتاب مغنى اللبيب لابن هشام كاملا.
77- الشيخ هيال بن فرحان بن عبد السلام الشرعبى القحطانى: قرأ عليه متن الاجرومية.
78- الشيخ أحمد عبد القادر بن الوجيه عبد الرحمن بن سليمان الاهدل: قرأ عليه منظومة الجوهر المكنون فى الثلاثة فنون كاملة.
79- الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين: سمع منه منظومته فى أصول الفقه وقواعده.
80- الشيخ إبراهيم بن إسماعيل بن يوسف الغمنى: قرأ عليه متن مختصر السيرة لعبد الغنى المقدسى كاملا.
حصل على الماجستير في الشريعة من الجامعة الأمريكية المفتوحة ، وشرع في إعداد رسالة الدكتوراه بجامعة الأزهر .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

ما شاء الله ... سبحان الله 
أدميت قلبي وأدمعت عيني 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## القمر المنير

ملحوظة: كثرة المشايخ ليست دليلاً على تضلع الرجل ، لأنه مهما قرأ الإنسان يبقى أن المشايخ لن يعطوك إلا الربع ؛ والثلاثة أرباع الباقية عليك.

وقولك: حصل على الماجستير في الشريعة من الجامعة الأمريكية المفتوحة محل تعجب واستفهام؟؟؟؟!

----------


## الأمير الشنقيطي

الشيخ لا يهتم بالشهادات ولا غيرها؛ ولو أرادها لحصل عليها من جامعة الأمام .
وكأني أشعر باستنقاصك للشيخ .
والله لو جلست مع الشيخ تعجب.
فهو في القرآءآت مشهود له .
وفي الحديث لا يعلى عليه، والله لقد سئل أمامي أكثر من سؤال فوجدته يجيب في الحديث من حفظه كانه يقرأ، سواء كان في الرجال، أو المتن .
وفي الفقه كذلك، وله حاشية على الدرر للشوكاني .
وكذا العقيدة .
بل علوم اللغة هو فيها كذلك .
جلس بين يديه أحد مشايخ الفرائض المصريين يسأله عن مسألة، فأجابه الشيخ أنها تكون مكونة من كذا وكذا، ثم قال له الشيخ المسألة من كم؟ فلم يستطع أن يجيب فأجابه الشيخ، ثم قال لو حذفنا كذا ماذا تسمى؟ قال لا أدري، قال الشيخ تسمى كذا، وأصلها من كذا، ولو حذفنا كذا...إلخ ذلك المجلس الجميل الذي كان في قراءة البخاري .
بل عرض عليه أحد الشباب قصيدة؛ فنقدها الشيخ، وقال: هي موزونة لكنها خالية من التصوير، اقرا كتاب كذا وكذا ترى فيه صورا شعرية جميلة .
والله لو أنك حضر مجالس البخاري في الرياض؛ لرأيت أن الشيخ أكثر من يلتف حوله ويسأل؟ مع أن المشايخ يتجاوزون العشر .
لذلك يا أخي الشيخ ليس كبعضهم الذين يكثرون من الإجازات دون علم، فهو في العلوم عالم بحق، وفي الإجازات والأسانيد محقق مدقق، واقرأ كتابه "الإمتاع" تحده على الشبكة .
ومع ذلك متواضع، رأيته يحمل الحلوى في جيبه وإذا أبصر صغارا أعطاهم، وكذلك ما يسأله أحدا أو يطلب منه طلبا إلا أجابه .
ورأيته يتأدب مع المشايخ في مجالس البخاري كثيرا، كان لا ينظر إللا الشيخ الراجحي لما يعلق أدبا معه، ومد الشيخ الوشلي يده إلى الطاولة لأخذ الماء فقام الشيخ من مجلسه وقرب الطاولة، مع أنه كان في صدر المجلس، وغير ذلك .
ولعلي أفرد موضوعا عما  رأيته في مجالس البخاري من الشيخ .
وأنا والله لا أغلو في الشيخ بل هو بشر يخطىء ويصيب، بل سمعت منه آراء فقهية وحديثية لم آخذ بها، ومع ذا فو الله  لقد ازداد في عيني .
فلا تكتب أيها القمر إلا عن علم ولا يصيبنك خسوف!!!

----------


## أبو القاسم الحنبلي

الأخ الأمير الشنقيطي 
أرجو أن تعجل بكتابة ما رأيت من الشيخ في مجالس البخاري
فإن والله متلهفون لسماع أخباره
وجزيتم خيرا

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

لو لم يكن للشيخ الا هذه الاسماع وانتسابه للسلسلة المباركة لكفى به شرفا ونبلا وان الصبر على قراءة تلك المسموعات من قران وسنة تربي النفس على معالي الامور وترزقه العلم النافع نفع الله به الاسلام والمسلمين ....

----------


## حمد بن حنيف المري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا عبد الله بن صالح بن محمد العبيد التميمي حفظه الله جمع بين كثرة المشيخه والتضلع 
في العلوم ومن درس عليه يعرف ذلك جيداً 
ورحل شرقاً وغرباً أكثر من خمس وعشرين عام التقى فيها أكثر من الفين عالم وترجم لخمسمائة
من شيوخه تقريبا في كتابه " معجم الشيوخ " 1 / 2  خ  .

والشيخ من مواليد 1386

وللتصحيح شيخنا درس في معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي ثم في كلية الشريعة في الرياض وتخرج
عام 1410
الماجستير : في الجامعة الأمريكية المفتوحة ، كلية الدراسات الإسلامية في واشنطن dc  بقسم
الفقه وأصوله وعنوان الأطروحة " الدلالات عند الأصوليين " دراسة مقارنة بين منهج الفقهاء والمتكلمين ط .
الدكتوراه : في جامعة صنعاء كلية الآداب : قسم الدراسات الإسلامية شعبة الفقة وأصوله 
وعنوان الأطروحة " تحرير الأحكام في تدبير أهل الإسلام " تحقيق ودراسة ط .

ومؤلفاته كثيرة جدا وفصل رحلته في كتاب رحلة الشتاء والصيف 1 / 3 خ
وفصل مسموعاته ومقرواءته في ديوان المسموعات 1 / 2 خ

----------


## أبوحفص اليماني

ولازال علماء اليمن يذكرونه بالخير فقد أخبرني عنه القاضي العلامة محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني الكثير وكذا العلامة الفقيه إبراهيم بن محمد حسن هند الأهدل بالكثير وتثني عليه ثناء عطراً ولم يذكر من مقرواءته عليه في الإمتاع سوى جزء يسيرا وإلا فقد أخبرني العلامة إبراهيم الأهدل أنه قرأ عليه الأمهات كاملة قراءة محررة مجودة مضبوطة قراءة مستفيد وغيره وغيره من الكتب والمشايخ من أهل اليمن فلا زال يذكر بالفضل ولما كنت في الرياض في دورة البخاري رأيت منه أخلاقاً عالية جداً لمكأني أجلس إلى أحد علماء اليمن وقد اخبرني بتخرجه بعلماء اليمن ومع ذا فقد تنقل هنا وهناك وأخذ محاسن علماء الأمة فأثرت في أخلاقه وأدبه ومحفوظه كثير كثير جداً ونقده للشعر وبلاغته تدلل على تضلعه في اللغة وغيره ورأيت كذلك الشيخ صالح العصيمي بارك الله فيه وحفظه والله عند ذكري لهما أتأثر بهمتبهما وكذلك غيرهما والفضل بمن يحب أن يتكلم عن أحد أن يفسر قوله .........

----------

